# Best Modern Death/Tech Death Metal Bands?



## RagtimeDandy (Apr 26, 2013)

My music taste is migrating from Djent back to Death Metal, and I'm looking for some fresh bands. I already listen to The Faceless, Necrophagist, Aeon, Burning The Masses, Job for a Cowboy, The Red Chord, Six Feet Under...

What I like is a good sense of melody and song structure. I don't like uber pretentious death metal. Also good clean vocals are a nice touch, and I don't like incoherent barking (looking at Cryptopsy's None So Vile). Also I don't like obnoxious lyrics like on Feared's Furor Incarnatus. I really dig Ola's playing, but the lyrics completely ruin it for me - if there's a band like Feared without the ridiculous lyrics I'd love to know. I also prefer good production over the harsher death metal production.

Thanks for any recommendations you can give, I realize I'm looking for some pretty specific sounds

Also to clarify: I have nothing against harsh vocals, I just can't stand the incoherent noise vocals that are poorly produced


----------



## Basti (Apr 26, 2013)

Far from clean vocals but musically it's right up there. Sorry man, I like growly screamy people 



edit: ohh, how about Darkest Hour?


----------



## DarkWolfXV (Apr 26, 2013)

If you dont like None So Vile, then you might try Whisper Supremacy (It features Mike DiSalvo which has more of a comprehendable hardcore shout than Lord Worm) and (while i hate it to to the fucking core but tech death fans seem to love it) And Then You'll Beg. Check out songs Cold Hate, Warm Blood, The Faceless Unknown and Emacite.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Apr 26, 2013)

Basti said:


> Far from clean vocals but musically it's right up there. Sorry man, I like growly screamy people
> 
> 
> 
> edit: ohh, how about Darkest Hour?




I'm digging this so far  , definitely going to check them out as well as Darkest Hour


----------



## DLG (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## Jackson12s (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm really liking Feared lately. EDIT: saw you don't like the vocals



Also Pyrithion  This is Tim Lambesis from As I Lay Dyings side band. Recorded a 3 track EP in a weekend!


----------



## BIG ND SWEATY (Apr 26, 2013)

you could try The Black Dahlia Murder if you dont already listen to them, IMO they're the best modern death metal band out there or if you're looking for something technical and super heavy they'res Beneath The Massacre. im not too in to clean vocals with death metal so i cant really help there.
here, enjoy some videos.




i dont even know if this guy is in a band but his playing is sick


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Apr 26, 2013)

I also forgot to mention Wretched's The Exodus of Autonomy is basically my favorite techdeath album. Anything similar to that is greatly welcomed!


----------



## 7Mic7 (Apr 26, 2013)

Seriously listen to martyr! You could also give a try at soreption!


----------



## Basti (Apr 26, 2013)

RagtimeDandy said:


> I'm digging this so far  , definitely going to check them out as well as Darkest Hour



Glad I could help. Although to be fair nobody can resist the sound of a good 6 string fretless  
As for DH, I'm not a huuge fan but they have some of the best solos I've heard
(1:45-ish)


----------



## Draceius (Apr 26, 2013)

Spawn of Possession, hands down one the best tech death bands out there


----------



## spawnofthesith (Apr 26, 2013)

to name a few


----------



## Draceius (Apr 26, 2013)

Sorry for double post, but these guys deserve it as well (same guitarist as SoP as well)


----------



## FollowTheSigns (Apr 26, 2013)

I'm not too much of a death metal guy but I just went through these videos and some of them are really sick! I should get into death metal more, fun to play too


----------



## dcoughlin1 (Apr 26, 2013)

I really like this band


----------



## ascl (Apr 26, 2013)

I don't know if I should be happy or sad about this... I come into this thread thinking I might find some new bands, and I already have all the albums mentioned that I am interested in :-/

I'll add Ouroboros for an Australian contribution:


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Apr 26, 2013)

Fallujah. That is all.



Black Dahlia Murder are my favourite, all time band, but not as "techy" as Fallujah. So for that reason, and OP's specification of tech, I have nominated Fallujah.


----------



## ChrisRushing (Apr 26, 2013)

Another vote for Spawn of Possession and Gorod. Also, if you just want straight up old school death metal done right....BLOODBATH is fantastic. I love their Unblessing the Purity E.P.


----------



## Basti (Apr 26, 2013)

+999999 to Spawn of Possession, Obscura, Fallujah (might go see 'em with Suffocation btw) and Ouroboros. 
Ouroboros are awesome, I was gonna mention them but I didn't think anyone else cared :')


----------



## Nats (Apr 26, 2013)

As generic as amoxicillin. That's pharmacist humour. I'm a pharmacist, you see.


----------



## berzerkergang (Apr 26, 2013)

Did I miss the moment that Shit Feet Under became technical death metal? :S 

Hrmmm trying to think of something that hasnt been mentioned... Wormed is pretty tech and awesome. Capharnaum is also often forgotten.


----------

